# Metallica Dokus!



## Thoor (6. Dezember 2010)

Hallo

Weihnachten rückt ja bekanntlich näher... da auch der böse Thoor (hrhr) ein Weihnachtspräsent bekommt, wollt ich mal fragen ob es eine offizielle Metallica Biografie gibt und die evtl. dazu passende Doku... :s wär echt knorke... auf google bekomm ich 336471023641873206407321 Adds von Amazon und co reingedrückt, ist nicht so SInn der sache :<


----------



## Gerti (6. Dezember 2010)

Ist zwar nichts "offizielles", aber es gab mal ein MTV Masters. Aber sowas kann man schlecht verschenken

Ansonsten hab ich das hier gefunden:
http://www.amazon.de/Metallica-Ross-Halfin/dp/3941376233/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1291674424&sr=8-2

Hoffe, es geht so ein wenig in die Richtung, was du suchst :/


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Dezember 2010)

Ich meine es ist zwar keine richtige Doku aber google doch einfach mal die Some Kind of Monster DVD von Metallica, vielleicht suchst du sowas.


----------



## Desdinova (7. Dezember 2010)

Was Metallica Biografien angeht, gibt's die ja wie Sand am Meer, besonders in Englisch. Ich habe selbst noch keine gelesen, aber die von Joel McIver sollen eigentlich recht gut sein (hier immer die neueste Auflage kaufen, wg. Aktualität).

Dokus kenne ich einige, wobei nur "Some Kind Of Monster" auf der DVD verfügbar sein dürfte. Ansonsten gab es das oben angesprochene MTV-Masters, eine relative gute Doku zu ReLoad auf VIVA (is über 10 Jahre her) und noch eine auf VH-1, die sehr gut war.
Was sich auf jeden Fall lohnt, sind die DVDs zu "S&M", "Classic Albums: Metallica (Black Album)" und "Cunning Stunts". Hier sind zwar nur Hintergrundberichte zum jeweiligen Album/Konzert drauf, die geben aber auch einen echt guten Einblick. Besonders die Black Album - DVD finde ich Klasse.
Ich hab mir letztens auch noch das Mexico-Konzert geholt, das ist von der Aufnahme her einfach super geworden.

Den von Gerti erwähnten Bildband von Ross Halfin habe ich auch rumstehen, allerdings in einer älteren Version von ~1997. Das sind halt nur Bilder, aber die sind dafür echt gut gemacht.
Was mir sonst noch einfällt wäre die beiliegende DVD zur "St. Anger" (Studioaufnahmen, kleine Interviews, usw.), aber ich kann das Album einfach nicht ab. Zur "Death Magnetic" und zur beiliegenden DVD kann ich leider nichts sagen, da ich das Album so lange boykottieren werde, bis sie es richtig abgemischt auf den Markt bringen. Weil das was aktuell verkauft wird ist einfach eine Frechheit und mich wunderts, dass der Aufschrei nicht größer war.

//Edit
Ich hab gerade nochmal geschaut und "So What" scheint die einzige offizielle Bio von Metallica zu sein. Das Ding kostet allerdings 30&#8364; ...


----------



## Thoor (7. Dezember 2010)

Suuuper danke euch (:


----------

